# Gaming w/Jemal : Circle of Champions OOC (Full for now)



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2012)

So I've been considering a game for a while.  The premise is a world nearly destroyed by a combination of high-tech, magic, and super-beings.
The year is ~2100.  The 21st century saw an explosion of technological advances, genetic mutations causing super-men, the return of magic to the world, and the reveal of the previously hidden supernatural community.  A busy century of revelation to be sure.

Unfortunately, the rapid scaling up of new powers in the world lead to the third great war, which nearly ended humanity.
The war was finally ended by an enormously powerful warlock, who forced a ceasefire and proposed an alternative.

Thus was born the arena.  It started as an alternative to the war which had wreaked havoc on civilization but quickly grew into something more.  Arena matches are now the primary form of both dispute resolution, and entertainment.  There's nothing the masses like more than watching exceptionally powerful beings beat the snot out of each other.

The players in this game will be a relatively new team of arena champions.  The setting is purposely as open as possible, you can be magical, fantastical, tech, mutant, supernatural, mythical, etc, etc.  The only origin I'm against is extra-terrestrial.  

I'll be using the mutants & masterminds rules simply because it gives (IMO) the best combination of freedom to create whatever you want while being much easier to balance than other point based systems or D&D.
Creation rules and more info will be posted later, just wanted to get this up and get initial reactions to the concept first.

If you're not familiar with M&M but like the concept, there are people (myself included) who are always willing to help.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2012)

To Players: 
This is not a standard M&M game.  It is not about 'super-heroes'.  Thats not to say you're not allowed to be heroic, or dress in a costume - both are more than welcome in the Arena!  What it means is that the arena is a souped-up version of things like Pro Wrestling, Ultimate Fighting, and medieval Jousting.  
While you are IN the arena, It is primarily about Combat (With some deadly traps and other tricks thrown in to keep champions on their toes).
This game can either be a straight forward "Dungeon Crawl"-like campaign or, if the players so wish, you can choose to immerse your characters into the greater scheme of things, garnering support and taking things into your own hands using your exploits in the arena.

What I like about this is that it makes for a relatively easy to run, fun, fast paced campaign that has the _potential_ to become more in depth if it suits the players interests.

The basic structure of the game will consist of a match (Taking however long it takes for the PC champions to win or loose), followed by a week or two of downtime (Both in and out of character) before another match is lined up.
If the characters are enjoying RPing/interacting with the outside world, the downtime could be extended, and it will not always be the same amount of time IN game as it is OUT of game (obviously).

Characters:
Characters will be built at PL 8 with 120pp.  Advancement should be fairly quick.

Please keep in mind that you can play practically ANYTHING - Dragon, robot, super-person, psychic, Powersuit, mage, Ninja...  If you have an idea but aren't sure how to build it, post your concept and I'll try to work with you to figure out how to make it happen.

One thing I like to do with all my games is give a bit of extra leeway in how characters are created, giving 'traits' out.  For this game I've decided to keep it fairly simple with just my two standard ones.  Each character gets one of the following traits (Please note it with your PL at the top of your character sheet), your character is either Powerful, or has Potential.
Powerful characters have more points than usual - they start with 10 extra pp (total of 130).
Potential characters can reach greater heights than usual - they are one PL higher (PL 9), for purposes of determining their COMBAT caps (Dodge, parry, toughness, attack, and save dc)

Things I don't want: 
There is a small list of things I don't want in the game, they include Ghosts (Insubstantial), Super speed (Anything faster than about rank 4 speed), Aliens (Characters from another planet), high ranks of Regen, and immortality/healing
*Note: If you wish to play an 'immortal' character, I have no problems with immunity to aging, it's the immunity to Death part I have problems with.  
If you wish to play a classic supernatural archetype such as a vampire, I will allow LOW-level immortality(Max 5 = 1 day) with a mandatory Limitation that does not lower the cost, and applies any/all appropriate ways to keep that creature type dead. (Trolls=burning, vampires = sunlight/beheading/staking, etc)


Some Motivations champions might have to be arena champions:
Fame/Fortune - the two most obvious advantages to being a champion are the money and celebrity.  The 'games' are viewable globally, and many champions/teams are in it soley as a profession.
Thrills/fun/bloodlust - Some champions join the arena because its the greatest rush on the planet, others because it's the only way they can use their powers for violence without drawing the wrath of the Champions Circle.*More on the Circle later*
Cause - There are Champions dedicated to certain causes or who have pledged their skills to a specific state/organization.  This is not to say they'll ONLY fight for that cause/organization, but they will never accept a match opposing it in any way, or that helps a direct competitor to their cause/liege.
Power - Last but certainly not least, being an Arena Champion can give one a tremendous amount of political power.  Champions tend to gain the support of the people, as well as other champions.  With this type of support, and their own powerful presence in the Arena, many champions are able to force their own agendas, calling for matches to change laws/rulings or even place themselves into positions of authority.  All such matches must, of course, be sanctioned by the Champions Circle.

(Your Champion could have other motivations, but these are the most common)


Champions Circle - 
The Circle is the closest thing the earth has ever had to a global ruling body.  It consists of the most powerful and influential Champions on the planet, and they are the final arbiters of Arena Matches.  They have last say in whether or not a dispute calls for a match.  Though they have the (Self-imposed) authority to go against the wishes of the people, they will only do so in exceptional cases, usually allowing a match to go forward if it has enough public support.

The World -
I'm purposely leaving much of the background for the world open for two reasons.
A - If this ends up being a straight forward dungeon-crawly campaign, it's not really needed.
B - If this ends up being more in depth, I'd like the players to have a hand in creating the world as well.
If you have any specific questions/suggestions PLEASE feel free to post them.

The characters will be starting in the state of New York, which is one of the largest states in the world, comprising of about a quarter of North america, ruling over the areas formerly known as Virginia, Ohio, New York, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Vermont, New Hampshire, and the majority of what used to be the Canadian provinces of Ontario and Quebec.
The state is Governed by a council of 6 Ex-arena Champions, who have held power for 7 years, and have moderate support of the people.



TL; DR =  JOIN MY GAME!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, I sincerely don't know why your f*cking games always catch my attnetion so powerfully! I'm swamped with work and struggling to survive in academia, a very competitive world, however I feel I NEED to play in this game! SO I'll throw my hat in. Don't know with what, but I'll come up with something.
Congrats for another thrilling game idea Jemal!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

I do need more M&M 3e experience so I am interested. 

I will go over things I wish to learn (powers/advantage wise) and hope a concept hits me in the head.

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be leaving for vacation tomorrow morning, feel free to post ideas/suggestions/questions/concepts while I'm gone, I'll go over it all when I get back in a week.

And I do really hope we get a lot of interest for this.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2012)

Always interested in some M&M 3e. Count me interested, but I'm not sure yet about the character.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

Hope this finds you back from an enjoyable vacation.

Question - Should we be making up are characters like a superhero group? 

Will we be fighting together as a group or separately?

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2012)

aye, just got back tonight.  Great time up north, so beautiful and relaxing. 

Was a bit disappointed there weren't more posts to this thread while I was gone.  Hope more people get interested.

As to your questions, HM - Not a 'superhero' group per se, but you WILL be fighting as a team, and since you're basically 'competitive sports professionals' as far as this world is concerned, your characters should mesh well.  
You are not  together by chance, you came together as a team because you work well together and/or have similar goals.

Doesn't mean you have to follow any sort of theme or anything (All cowboys or all high-tech, etc), but the characters should work well together, and some teamwork/combos/synergy would be a nice touch.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry. Usually I leap at your games, but an arena-style combat scenario doesn't really fire me up much. Also, I dunno if you mean 2nd or 3rd edition rules...but really it's more the scenario in general.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2012)

Couple things to clarify - 
First, When I say Arena, it's more 'hunger games/Running man' style arena than 'Gladiator'.  Kind of dungeon-crawl/adventure-esque (Different arenas being different areas - urban sprawl, dungeon, wilderness, etc).  And as noted before, there is potential for out-of-arena roleplaying and political/corporate/etc maneuvering if the PC's so wish.  I just wanted to start something up that has an easy to run basis with potential, rather than trying a grand story from the start... Not that I'm trying to convince people to join us or anything... *innocent whistle*

Secondly, I'll be using 3e assuming it's available to the players.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 26, 2012)

I think part of the problem might be the paralysis of choice.  Character design is so truly open, that it's difficult to figure out what to play.  It's taken me this long to get an idea that excites me.

Then I come back here and realize it's right there in the second post.



Jemal said:


> Characters:Please keep in mind that you can play practically ANYTHING - Dragon
> 
> *SNIP*




So yes, I'd like to play a dragon, please.  Powers should be fairly straight forward: claws, wings, scales, fiery breath.

As far as an origin, I figure he'd be a genetic experiment of some kind.  Someone got it into their head to engineer a living tank as the next evolution of warfare.  They used legends as their blueprints and after a few failures that were too stupid to live, train or be of any use to any one, they eventually produced one success that was quite a bit more intelligent than they had planned for.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tell me is this is too far off shore:

Paramax, the giant amoeba from space!





A world in which evolution never give the steps to pluricelularity, organisms developed as big blobs of protoplasm, but developed telepathic communication, and a hive communal mind. These organisms developed a complex society, without a single piece of technology. They lived and evolved peacefully throughout the eons, until the Great Hunger, a giant world eating plante discovered their world and wanted to use it as a feeding ground. Not knowing war, the creatures didn't know how to react until it was too late. As their planet was sucked out, a protective spore left the world, with a handful of survivors. The spore ended up in Mars, where the creatures emerged and dispersed. It was the first time that each of them would act individually. Some decided to find a place with sufficient food and nutrients to replicate, and populate that world. Others seek revenge and went other ways. But one particular individual, yes, this one organisms... it wanted knowledge. It felt attracted to a green planet, rich in minds and thoughts and war and glory. This planet, was Earth.

Oh, now I see this is a no alien game. Bummer...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

Thinking about either a crystalgolem powerhouse with some extra crystal generating abilities or a character with Venom/Carnage like powers.

_edit: removed pictures._


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2012)

[MENTION=8858]hafrogman[/MENTION] LOL funny you should mention the paralysis of choice thing, that's actually one of the primary reasons I wanted to try a 'dungeon-crawly' type of M&M game.. I have a tendency to make overly-open settings for my games, and Players run into that exact problem, and now that I'm making a structured game, I make the same damn mistake with character creation.. 
*Facepalm*
As far as your concept, that's fine.  I should point out that *Real* dragons do exist in the setting, hidden/sleeping, but if you wish to go with the genetic experiment, feel free.

Walking Dad - Either would be fine by me.   Also, aren't both those pics from the D&D 3e Psionics handbook? amusing..

VV - Hmm, I think a giant Amoeba would be pushing the bounds of characters even for me.  And yes, no aliens, sorry.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 26, 2012)

Jemal said:


> I should point out that *Real* dragons do exist in the setting, hidden/sleeping, but if you wish to go with the genetic experiment, feel free.



I think that makes it even better, especially if the existence of real dragons isn't common knowledge.  He may believe he is a genetic experiment, but there's a reason that only one of the experiments worked.  The original scientists, having a number of impressive failures, were under increasing pressure to produce something, anything.  So when an anonymous package arrived labeled "dragon's blood" they didn't question it too much.  They ran a few tests, extracted some DNA and incubated the result, just to see what would happen.

Leaves all sorts of interesting questions:  Who sent the blood?  Where did they get it?  What was their agenda?


Also, on the subject of the world, I know you intentionally left it open for player contributions, but I was wondering if you had a specific civilization level in mind.  Are we looking full on post-apocalyptic, everything bombed back to the stone age, except for lingering high-tech relics.  Or is it more of a dystopia in decline, much like today, but worse?

I've been kind of viewing it a little like X-Crawl / Hunger Games where the games are not just political tools, but also the bread and circuses to keep the people from noticing the state of the world they live in.  It kind of informs some of my character design, so I need to know if I'm barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> Walking Dad - Either would be fine by me.   Also, aren't both those pics from the D&D 3e Psionics handbook? amusing..



Yes, both are  An I will go with the golem. Created as a war tool, he spontaneously developed intelligence and will of its own. He is also made of "living crystal", so he has a Stamina score.



> VV - Hmm, I think a giant Amoeba would be pushing the bounds of characters even for me.  And yes, no aliens, sorry.



Hey, VV, do you remember the game you played an ancient brain on its animated sacrifice altar?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 26, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Hey, VV, do you remember the game you played an ancient brain on its animated sacrifice altar?




What can I say, I like weird characters. I also played a swarm plant god on a HolyMan's game.
Yeah, pretty cool game. Relique du made was the DM I believe. I'll come up with something cool.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

*Redstone*

[sblock=Picture]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

[sblock=Sheet (work in progress ]Trade-offs: -3 Att, +3 Damage ;  -3 Defense, +3 Toughness


*ABILITIES*
STRENGTH 7/11
STAMINA 5/9
AGILITY 2
DEXTERITY 0
FIGHTING 5
INTELLECT 0
AWARENESS 2
PRESENCE 0


42 PP

*POWERS*

*Crystal Growth (27):*
Damage 0 (strength-based, multiattack 11, penetrating 11, variable 1) (23)
AP: Create Object 8 (Crystal; continuous, close, impervious, precise, accurate 2) (1)
AP: Damage 0 (strength-based, ranged on 10, accurate 3, variable 1) (1)
AP: Damage 0 (strength-based, cone 1 (on 8 ranks), selective on 8 ranks, variable 1) (1)
AP: Encase: Affliction 11 (Resisted by Dodge, Overcome by Damage;  Hindered and Vulnerable, Defenseless and Immobilized), Cumulative, Extra  Condition, Limited Degree (1)


*Crystal Body (35):*
Growth 4 (Permanent) (8)
Enhanced Traits (Dodge 2, Parry 2) (4)
 Protection 2 (Extras: Impervious 11; Drawback: Noticeable) (12)
 Immunity (life support, aging, emotion effects, need for sleep) (17)
Senses 2 (darkvision) (2)


70  point total


*ADVANTAGES*
Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack,  Improved Initiative 1, Power Attack

4 point total


*SKILLS* 
Athletics 4 (+15), Expertise (Sculpting) 2 (+2), Perception 6 (+8)

6 point total


*OFFENSE*
INITIATIVE +2
Unarmed +5 Close , Damage 11
Ranged Shards +6, Damage 10
Close Cone Damage 8, Dodge DC 18
Encase +5, Damage -, Dodge (DC 21)

*DEFENSE*
DODGE 5 (3)
PARRY 5 (0)
FORTITUDE 9 (0)
TOUGHNESS 11 (11 Impervious)
WILL 7 (5)

 8 PP

*POWER POINTS*
ABILITIES 42 + POWERS 70 + ADVANTAGES 4 + SKILLS 6 + DEFENSES 8  =  130 TOTAL

Complications:
Unusual Form: His abnormal height and weight gives him problems fitting with most normal equipment and entrances.
Vulnerability: His toughness is not impervious to sonic attacks.
Prejudice: He looks like a "thing", not a living/thinking creature.
[/sblock]

[sblock=misc]Height: 11 feet
Weight: 1,500 pounds
Hair: none

A massive crystal golem that only recently awakened to sentience, still doing what he was build for (combat), but looking for other possibilities in his future).
[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 27, 2012)

very interested no idea for concept or character style 0_o o_0, but count me in. <3 M&M


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2012)

Not bad so far, WD.  couple questions
A) Have you settled on a trait? (I assume from your numbers you went with the potential +1 PL cap?)
B) The way your cone is written had me confused for a while, I thought you had 9 ranks in AREA (Making a way-too-massive 2-mile cone), but now I think that it's only applying Area to 9 ranks of your strength, for a str 9 cone.. Is that correct?
C) not a question, just double checking numbers. By my count, Growth 4 gives: +4 mass, +1 size, +4 str, +4 stam, +2 Intimidate, -4 stealth, -2 dodge, -2 parry.
Also, just so we're on the same page, Size wise, you're 10-15 feet tall and between 1000-1600 Pounds.  Could you make a note of what your actual size within those parameters is?
D) I assume the 'enhanced traits: dodge 2/parry2 is to counter the size penalty?
E) I assume the Crystal Growth is him.. well, Growing Crystals?  Can he do it at range, as is the base of Create, or are you going to limit it, aka him 'embedding' crystals or growing them via touch or proximity?  Also Precise doesn't make much sense for crystal growth, how do you cause crystals to grow into intricate moving parts?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Not bad so far, WD.  couple questions



A) Have you settled on a trait? (I assume from your numbers you went with the potential +1 PL cap?)
- currently I took potential, but I have some problems with the points, so I will likely change it to powerful adn reduce some ranks.

B) The way your cone is written had me confused for a while, I thought you had 9 ranks in AREA (Making a way-too-massive 2-mile cone), but now I think that it's only applying Area to 9 ranks of your strength, for a str 9 cone.. Is that correct?
- yes the second, I should have written: cone 1 (on 9 ranks of damage)

C) not a question, just double checking numbers. By my count, Growth 4 gives: +4 mass, +1 size, +4 str, +4 stam, +2 Intimidate, -4 stealth, -2 dodge, -2 parry.
Also, just so we're on the same page, Size wise, you're 10-15 feet tall and between 1000-1600 Pounds.  Could you make a note of what your actual size within those parameters is?
- will do

D) I assume the 'enhanced traits: dodge 2/parry2 is to counter the size penalty?
- yes, he is accustomed to his size. But I could also just buy them regularly.

E) I assume the Crystal Growth is him.. well, Growing Crystals?  Can he do it at range, as is the base of Create, or are you going to limit it, aka him 'embedding' crystals or growing them via touch or proximity?  Also Precise doesn't make much sense for crystal growth, how do you cause crystals to grow into intricate moving parts?
- forgot it is ranged by default... I will limit it to close and add impervious instead. Precise is for adding ornaments or be able to form a key from the crystal, not moving parts.

BTW, is there a trad-off limit? I would like to go with +3/-3.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2012)

_Second attempt at character concept._







Xolotl, monstrous god of the dying, the lightning and bad omens.

He was the twin of Quetzalcoatl, the feathered serpent god, creator of the fifth world, our world and was the dark personification of Venus, the evening star.
Before Quetzalcoatl's creation, there were other four, subsecuently destroyed by other gods. He assisted Quetzalcoatl in his battle against the god of the dead, to rescue the bones of the ancient gods and goddesses. Quetzalcoatl wanted to use the bones in a ritual to complete his creation, as humans were flawed, and needed to be improved. But Xolotl wanted to use the bone of the ancient gods to bolster himself, overrule Quetzalcoatl and create the sixth world, by eradicating the human race. But the Serpent God would not take ilghtly the arrogance of his brother. War ensured in the land, the armies of the sibling gods clashing under the sun. 






Being more powerful, Quetzalcoatl gained the upper hand in the skirmishes, forcing Xolotl to give away terrain. However, by that time, the Spaniards reached the coasts of America, and began to wage war against the people of Quetzalcoatl. Attacked by two fronts, Quetzalcoatl was weakened and forced to take a choice. He decided to terminate the more threatening enemy, and sacrificed himself to seal Xolotl forever inside the Great Temple, and strip him of his godly powers, by taking his feathered crown and his skull sceptre, and separating them into hidden locations.  






The effort was so intense, it left Quetzalcoatl in dying agony. His efforts have saved the world, but also, sealed with Xolotl was the fate of his people. Unchecked, the Spanish conquistadores brought the mighty Aztec empire to its knees. 







Centuries have pass since the clash of the gods, and the mightiest warlock of the new Earth has force ceasefire with a spell, the magical energies of which rippled through the entire planet like a stone in a pond. The magical resonance was enough to break the seal and release Xolotl from his prison in solitude.

The world had changed around the former god, and that stroke the flame of world destruction that had died after millennia. But he was deprived of his godly powers, and needed them back if he was to bring the world to its knees. 
In this new world, there were all kind of creatures, powerful enough to destroy him in his actual form. It won't be easy.
He needed power to locate his missing artefacts and regain his glory, and there was just one way to obtain it in this modern world...
[sblock=Xolotl PL 8: Powerful]
*	Name:*	Xolotl		*	Height	*		1.8 mts																																																																																							
*	Skin:*	Dry Pale		*	Weight	*		70 kg																																																																																							
*	Hair:*	Black, tied in a braid		*	Shape	*		Humanoid																																																																																							
*	Eyes:*	Empty sockets		*	Age:	*		Unknown																																																																																							

*	Complications * 
*	Enemy	:*	The god of Death is not quite pleased to see the thief of the ancient god's bones walking free again																																																																																												
*	Weakness	:*	Radiant attacks are devastatingly effective against Xolotl																																																																																												
*	Obsession	:*	Regain his powers																																																																																												
*	Secret	:*	Xolotl must keep his goals a secret, no one would like what he has in store for the world.																																																																																												

*	Abilities 	*(	26	pp)																																																																																											
	Strength	0	,	Stamina	2	,	Agility	2	,	Dexterity	2	,	Fighting	0	,	Intellect	5	,	Awareness	2	,	Precence	0	.																																																																							

*	Powers 	*					(	53	pp)																																																																																						
-	Armor of Bones	 (	Device	:	Removable: -1/5: Protection 8	) _·	7	point/s	_ 

-	Eternal	 (	Feature (Immortality 3)	:	Returns after 4 days. Limited: Disintegrated, or teared in more than 10 pieces	) _·	1	point/s	_ 

-	God's biology	 (	Immunity 14	:	Aging, Life support, Critical hits, Sleep	) _·	14	point/s	_ 

-	God's portfolio	 (	Magic 12	:	0	) _·	29	point/s	_ 
-	Pain of the dying	 (	Affliction 8	:	1: Dazed; 2: Stunned; 3: Paralyzed. Resisted: Will. Extras: Burst area, Increased Range.	) _·	0	point/s	_ 
-	Call Lightning	 (	Blast 8	:	Electricity. Multiattack 8	) _·	0	point/s	_ 
-	Grasp of the Dying	 (	Damage 8	:	Selective; Cloud  Area	) _·	0	point/s	_ 
-	Drain soul	 (	Weaken 11	:	Affects will, resisted by will. Increased Range, accurate	) _·	0	point/s	_ 
-	Thief of the Gods	 (	Alternate form (shadow)	:	Concealment 4 (All gustatory and all olfactory); Immunity 10 (Entrapment, all enviromental); Movement 3 (Slithering, Wall crawling 2, Trackless)	) _·	0	point/s	_ 

-	Master Spell weaver	 (	Quickness 8	:	Limited to Rituals	) _·	2	point/s	_ 



*	Advantages	*	(	14	pp)																																																																																										
	0	0	,	All out attack	1	,	Edietic memory	1	,	Fearless	1	,	Ritualist	1	,	Improved aim	1	,	Evasion	1	,	Move-by action	1	,	Improved Init.	1	,	Power attack	1	,	Ranged attack 	2	,	Luck	2	,	Sneak attack 	1.																																					


*	Skills                               	*	(	15	pp)																																																																																										
Expertise( Magic )	12	(+	17	),	Insight	4	(+	6	),	Ranged Combat (Lightning)	4	(+	6	),	Perception	4	(+	6	),	Stealth   6	(+	8	),


*	Offence	* 
	Initiative:	6																																																																																													
*	Pain of the dying	* +	Burst area	Attack	for DC:	18	Range:	Ranged area																																																																																				
*	Call Lightning	* +	8	Attack	for DC:	23	Range:	Ranged 																																																																																			
*	Grasp of the Dying	* +	Cloud area	Attack	for DC:	23	Range:	Close area																																																																																			
*	Drain soul	* +	5	Attack	for DC:	21	Range:	Ranged	

*	Defence	*	(	22	pp)																																																																																										
*Dodge:*	6			*Parry:*	:	6																																																																																								
*Toughness:*	10																																																																																													
*Fortitude:*	8																																																																																													
*Will:*	8																																																																																													


[/sblock]


----------



## BBs (Jun 28, 2012)

all right so have a robot, or a martial artist idea.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Couple things to clarify -
> First, When I say Arena, it's more 'hunger games/Running man' style arena than 'Gladiator'.  Kind of dungeon-crawl/adventure-esque (Different arenas being different areas - urban sprawl, dungeon, wilderness, etc).  And as noted before, there is potential for out-of-arena roleplaying and political/corporate/etc maneuvering if the PC's so wish.  I just wanted to start something up that has an easy to run basis with potential, rather than trying a grand story from the start... Not that I'm trying to convince people to join us or anything... *innocent whistle*
> 
> Secondly, I'll be using 3e assuming it's available to the players.




I don't see much character building for that.  But I m going to try.

Going to build your standard telekinetic, but also take some RP skills like persuasion and such. 

Was thinking what if we were a fighting team in these "Running Man" like scenarios.  I could make my character their manager.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2012)

Added sheeeeeeet.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> I don't see much character building for that.  But I m going to try.



Too be fair, WalkingDad's the only one who's posted any character building at all yet._ (Edit: Ninja Voda makes me a liar)
_
As I said above, I'm trying to get a feeling for the culture level of the world.  As far as non-combat stuff is concerned, if it jives with the setting, I'm leaning towards a nerd dragon.  A little bit lonely, a little bit neurotic, heavily into the internet (or whatever it's equivalent is): social media and networking.  A knowledge hungry king of Wikipedia, Twitter and Facebook.

He's got a publicist and a therapist, and of course, a hoard . . . because what dragon would be complete without sleeping on a pile of money?  Luckily a mattress stuffed with paper money is a lot more comfortable than gold coins.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2012)

You wont get an impenetrable scale mail of diamonds sleeping on paper money!


Wow I feel so nerd.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2012)

OK lotsa stuff to post so I'm gonna do a different post for each of you.

First, Hafrogman: 

As far as culture/tech level, For inspiration, think 80's/90s 'near future' sci fi.. 
Running man, Fifth Element, Totall recall, Escape from New York/LA, Demolition Man, Judge Dredd.
For the more literate, Ender's Game would be a good example

Just take out any space travel, but keep the rest - higher tech, functional society - not utopian by a long shot, but not in the gutter.. Living conditions would be about the same as present day, due to the abundance of higher tech, but the average joe is probably living with only slightly better than present day tech, unable to afford the 'good stuff'.  The Arena serves as pretty much the 'beer and circuses' of the day, keeping people entertained.

The dragon stuff seems fine.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> A) Have you settled on a trait? (I assume from your numbers you went with the potential +1 PL cap?)
> - currently I took potential, but I have some problems with the points, so I will likely change it to powerful adn reduce some ranks.



Yeah that's the trade-off I wanted to give - You could make a character who's more powerful than the norm, but to do so you give up the versatility by having to spend more points doing it..
OR you could be MORE versatile with less maximum power/potential.

To me it's just more fun than the 'everybody's the exact same combat lvl, plus or minus a couple tradeoffs'



> D) I assume the 'enhanced traits: dodge 2/parry2 is to counter the size penalty?
> - yes, he is accustomed to his size. But I could also just buy them regularly.



I actually prefer the way you did it, makes no difference number wise but shows that its 'special', part of him being accustomed to his form.


> E) I assume the Crystal Growth is him.. well, Growing Crystals?  Can he do it at range, as is the base of Create, or are you going to limit it, aka him 'embedding' crystals or growing them via touch or proximity?  Also Precise doesn't make much sense for crystal growth, how do you cause crystals to grow into intricate moving parts?
> - forgot it is ranged by default... I will limit it to close and add impervious instead. Precise is for adding ornaments or be able to form a key from the crystal, not moving parts.



Thats fine, then.


> BTW, is there a trad-off limit? I would like to go with +3/-3.



Three is fine, though if you take full tradeoff and potential trait that'll put your 'high stat' at 12, which is a full 50% above PL average.. and keep in mind I'll have to stat at least a few baddies accordingly. (I wont be tailoring EVERYONE to it, but a few will be tailored depending on the party's powers, to make for more interesting challenges).  

It's the same thing I say in my D&D games - Don't have any relevant stat (Attack/defense) TOO much higher than your party, b/c then the things that can stand up to it will blow everybody else out of the water.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2012)

Holyman - I'm not sure how well a Manager would work.  Unless the campaign changes DRASTICALLY from what I've envisioned, there will be NO combat outside of the arena... That's kinda the whole point of it, is to keep the streets safe for the norms.

If what you want to do is all the out of combat roleplaying and political stuff, that's perfectly fine with me, I can run things out of the arena with you while they're battling away.   Just want to make sure you know that the manager route would be very noncombat.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2012)

VV - 
I like the God character. 

As far as the immortality, I'd wanted to keep it out of the game, for various reasons, but it does fit with the theme of being an actual god.
Real death is practically impossible in the arena (The 'referees' will pull injured champions out at the last second to keep them alive, and possess healing magics to help with the task), so its generally un-needed.
I'm going to allow it as a one-point feature, without the Limiting factor and with the time factor (If it ever comes up) being decided by me based on circumstances at time of death.



> -	God's portfolio	 (	Magic 12) ·	24	point/s
> |-	Pain of the dying	 (	Affliction 8	:	1: Dazed; 2: Stunned; 3: Paralyzed. Resisted: Will. Burst area 1, Increased Range) ·	1	point/s
> |-	Call Lightning	 (	Blast 8	:	Electricity. Multiattack 10	) ·	1	point/s
> |-	Grasp of the Dying	 (	Damage 8	:	Alternate save: Will; Shapeable Area 1	) ·	1	point/s
> ...



Pain of the dying fine.
Call Lightning - Fine, but Multiattack should only be 8, it's +1/rank on an 8 rank attack, so should only be 8.
Grasp of the dying - Sorry, not allowing alternate saves on damage effects.
Drain Soul - the weaken is too high.  I know I didn't initially post a Tradeoff limit, but I will be limiting them to 3, so you'll have to drop it to an 11.  
Life Void - fine but keep in mind that you still have to have your array on that power for it to be effective, cant switch powers as a reaction to someone touching you, so I'm not sure when it'll really be useful, considering all your other attack effects share the same array and are higher ranked.
Master Spell Weaver - First, I limit Quickness to the campaigns PL.  Secondly, I don't like this as part of the array.  All the other effects are clear attack effects, this in the array has no downside, as Rituals are an out of combat thing, used when you have absolutely no need for any of the other effects.


Armor of Bones - This should cost 7, not 6.  Removable only gives the -1 for every full 5 of the final cost, not for portions thereof.  If it worked otherwise all devices would get  a 6th/11th/16th etc point for FREE. (6-2 = 5-1)
Essentially, think of it as 'every 5th point is free'.

Finally, you have a Drain Willpower attack listed under your attacks - I assume that was replaced with the Drain Soul power during creation, and you just never changed that portion of the sheet.


----------



## BBs (Jun 28, 2012)

Allrighty came up with a robot idea.

[sblock=Portrait]
Yes I am some what a transformers fan, and Shockwave is my most favourite. Putting use to Michal Bay's Shockwave, OH SNAP! With some differences: His laser arm is his left arm, while his normal arm is on his right, with four fingers instead ... hate three fringers, pet peeve, lawl. 






[/sblock]

[sblock=Cyclops Titan v6]

Background: The Cyclops Titans were built by the Canadian empire as a way to keep up with the world with technology, and military power. This unit was the sixth and final Cyclops Titan in line with the empire before word war three. Unlike the previous models, this unit was smaller and the only version built, but had a unique programming. The previous versions were only installed with a virtual intelligence programming, but this unit qas installed with an artificial intelligence. Scientists thought it would increase the thought process of the unit for adaptability. Unfortunately creating the AI took a few years, and was barely finished before the great final war. All the Canadian cyclops units took flight for the war, and of all of them to survive, it was only this unit that did. 

With Canada lost and being broken and shattered, the Cyclopse Titan v6 participates in the Champions Circle with the purpose to bring back this unit's empire to it's former glory.


Trait: Powerful
Height: 1.8 m
Weight: 8 kg

Abilities: (20 pp) 
-STR 5 
-STA -
-DEX 0
-AGI 0
-FGT 5
-INT 0
-AWE 0
-PRE 0

Offenses: 
-Initiative: 0
-Melee Attack: +5 attack, +5 damage
-Ranged Attack: +10 attack, +10 damage (Arm Laser Cannon)

Defenses: (12 pp)
-Dodge: 6 (rank 6)
-Parry: 5 
-Toughness: 8 (Titan Armour (Protection rank 8 + Impervious 8))
-Fort: (Robot Traits (Immunity: Fortitude))
-Will: 6 (rank 6)

Skills: (18 pp)
-Insight +8 (rank 4)
-Investigation +6 (rank 3)
-Perception +8 (rank 4)
-Technology +10 (rank 5)
-Vehicles +4 (rank 2)

Advantages: (3 pp)
-Assessment
-Diehard
-Fearless

Powers (77 pp)
-Arm Laser Cannon (Blast + Penetrating rank 10 = 30 pp)
-Robot Traits (Immunity: Fortitude = 30 pp)
-Robot Traits (Immunity: Aging = 1 pp)
-Titan Armour (Protection rank 8 + Impervious 8 = 16 pp)

Complications: 
-Power: This unit desires political power to bring Canada back to it's former glory
-Obsession: This unit is obsessed with adaptability

COST: 20 Abilities + 13 Defenses + 18 Skills + 3 Advantages + 77 Powers = 130

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2012)

Added and changed some stuff:
*Redstone*


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 28, 2012)

Character under construction

*Jonathan Lindworm*

[sblock=Character Sheet]Power Level:   8 (Powerful)
Power Points:  130 pp


*ABILITIES:* 60pp
Strength: 5 (6pp +2 growth)
Stamina: 5 (6pp +2 growth)
Agility: 4 (8pp)
Dexterity: 4 (8pp)
Fighting: 6 (12pp)
Intellect: 7 (14pp)
Awareness: 0 (0pp)
Presence: 3 (6pp)


*POWERS: * 33 pp
*Blast 8* (16 pp)
- Fire Breath
- Area: Cone
- Fades
*Flight 2* (2pp)
- Wings
*Growth 2* (4pp)
- Permanent
*Immunity 2* (2pp)
- Aging
- Altitude Sickness
*Protection 5* (5pp)
*Super Senses 1*  (1 pp)
- Low-light Vision
*Strike 3*
- Claws


*ADVANTAGES:* (13 pp)
Benefit (Wealth) 2
Connected
Eidetic Memory
Fearless
Improved Trip
Instant Up
Jack of all Trades
Languages 4
Well Informed


*SKILLS:* 11 pp
Athletics 8 (+13)
Close Combat: Claws 2 (+8)
Expertise: Computers 6 (+13)
Investigation 6 (+13)


*OFFENSE:*
Initiative +4
Claws +8 (Close, Damage 8)
Fire Breath (Area: Cone, Dodge DC 18, Damage 8)


*DEFENSE:* 11pp
Dodge: +6 (3pp +4 agility -1 growth)
Parry: +6 (1pp +6 fighting -1 growth
Fortitude: +8 = (3pp +5 stamina)
Will: +4 (4pp)
Toughness: +10 (+5 stamina +5 protection)


*COMPLICATIONS:*

*I AM the last one! (Or not)*
As a notable and somewhat famous member of a rare or possibly legendary species, Jonathan attracts quite a bit of attention.  Some of it isn't positive attention . . . people who seek fame as 'The Dragonslayer', mages who are convinced his scales or blood hold arcane secrets, not to mention anyone who knows of his true origins.

*Primal Quixotic Reversal*
Dragons fight knights, it's what they do.  Jonathan's issue lies more in his compulsive need to see knights everywhere he goes.  Men on horseback . . . or motorcycles.  People with lances . . . or anything long and even vaguely spear-like.  Notable classic film actor, _Sir_ Alec Guinness. . . etc, etc.

*Hungry Like the Wolf*
Jonathan is quite young for a dragon, and as a growing boy, he needs his nourishment.  He has a prodigious appetite and likes to indulge it with regular frequency.  Without food he will quickly grow surly, lose the ability to breathe fire, and eventually prioritize his hunger above all other goals.


*COST SUMMERY:* 
Abilities 60 pp + Powers 33 pp + Advantages 13 pp + Skills 11 pp + Defense 13 pp = 130 pp[/sblock]
[Sblock=Appearance]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]"The project started in the early years of the 21st century.  It was a heady time, the human genome project had finished only a few years before, and since then there had been an explosion of advances in genetic engineering.  "Designer life-forms" we called our products.  We had the idea we'd be able to sculpt anything we wanted from the very building blocks of life, fulfill everyone's dreams and make the world a better place.  We had gotten just a little ahead of ourselves, the technology wasn't quite there yet, and the world wasn't quite ready for us either.

But just before everything was ready to collapse in on itself, and we were going to shut everything down and close up shop for good, word came down the vine that we'd landed a defense contract, a big one, enough to keep us all employed for years.  Come to think of it, I don't even know which government had hired us, none of us asked.  I don't think any of us got into the business with the idea that we would make living weapons, but we didn't question it.  We were just happy to keep our jobs.

Things started out well enough.  We ran experiments, we isolated gene sequences, we held high concept meetings.  But we didn't have to produce anything, yet.  The client wanted an armored behemoth, a living, breathing weapons platform that could traverse any terrain, endure any climate, and decimate human troops.  We couldn't cope with the scaling problems for arthropods, and mammals had too many vulnerabilities, so a reptilian design was chosen.  Some joker nicknamed it Project Draco, and the name stuck . . . if only we had known.  So we ran with it, designing a creature that wore it's own armor and made it's own weapons, a true monster of legend . . . and then we hit a brick wall.

Oh, we made something all right . . giant lizards that could barely move . . . acid spitting creatures that could explode spectacularly . . . wickedly toothed predators that couldn't be controlled. . . and countless nightmares that were too warped and deformed to even draw breath.  But we couldn't combine what we needed into one creature, and we couldn't produce anything remotely useful in a military engagement.  War had broken out in the world at large, and every nation was struggling to produce the next big advancement.  The pressure to perform was overwhelming, and time was running short.  By this point the project had been running for years, with unimaginable amounts of wealth poured into failure after failure.

Dark days were looming, and few of us had any laughter to spare when someone jokingly mailed us a vial labeled 'dragon's blood'.  We just tossed it to one side and tried to get back to work and produce something, anything to show enough progress to justify our own existence.  That is, until the vial got mixed in with some other samples and someone tried to sequence it along with a batch of our other experiments.  It practically broke the machines.  What little we could follow of the genetic code was unimaginably complex.  Every terrestrial animal shares certain base DNA information, but this was something new.  It barely looked like a creature of this world at all.

Those of us in the lab that day made an agreement.  We needed results.  We wouldn't talk about this blood, where it came from or what it meant.  We extracted the DNA and implanted it into one of the blank eggs we were preparing for our own experiments.  Then we went back to work, and all secretly hoped that the egg wouldn't catch and we could all laugh at the joke that had been played on us.  But, of course, that isn't what happened.

From the moment the egg hatched, we could tell this was something different.  It looked like almost everything we had hoped for.  Scales, fangs, claws . . . and preliminary x-rays showed a complex digestive system that as far as we could tell would eventually allow the creature to breathe fire, distilling food and minerals into a flaming liquid/gas mixture.  The wings were new . . . but hey, extra mobility.  The biggest problem was the size, we were looking at something quite a bit smaller than target.  Still, it was progress to report.

Six days later, the dragon spoke to us.  And not in baby-talk.  He had assimilated a full fluency in English from listening to the scientists around him for six days.  That was when we really began to understand we had something different on our hands.  We attempted to keep him isolated at first, but he was possessed of a voracious curiosity, and few of us could resist him as he wheedled his way into the world of the laboratory.  Within two weeks he had chosen a name for himself, Jonathan.  Within a month he had read every document in the building, from scientific journals to the trashy romance novels the secretary kept in her desk.

The client was coming to review our progress soon, and we weren't quite sure what to do, but we were never given a date, and eventually rumors began to circulate . . . something had gone wrong.  We don't know exactly why, but the project died then, not with a bang, but with a whimper.  A war ended, or a government fell . . . or perhaps they just needed the funding elsewhere.  Things were quietly wrapped up, assets auctioned, utilities turned off for non-payment.  Most of our failed experiments had been terminated by then, but nobody could bring themselves to treat Jonathan like another test subject.  I took him home with me one night, and never returned.  Nobody stopped me on the way out, and nobody ever came looking for us.  The world was already a much different place than it had been a decade ago when we began the project, and it would only change more in my lifetime.

Throughout the chaos and upheaval of the remainder of the 21st century, I watched over Jonathan.  It eventually became apparent to me that he wasn't small . . . just young, very young.  I have watched him grow slowly, even as I have aged into obsolescence.  He has never lost his hunger for knowledge, consuming everything he comes across, learning at a prodigious rate.  The world is a hectic place, and I have done my best to shelter him from it, but I fear now that I have done him no favors.  He will have to cope for himself soon.  The doctors say that there is nothing left to be done for me.  I have never told Jonathan the truth of his origins . . . but I record these words here in case . . .  just in case."

Dr. Damien Tyler
Final Record
December 13th, 2095
*CLASSIFIED*[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm, Interesting..
So far we have: 
a magical Crystal Golem forged for war.
a technologically superior Robot forged for war.
a genetically engineered Dragon forged for war.
and an old-god whos lost most of his divinity.. (forged for war? )

Seems like Team Warforged might benefit from a manager.  Holyman, if you're interested in the (Mostly) non-combat role, we could run over a few ideas for how/why you brought these battle-monsters together.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Forged for war.



Ahem.  We _prefer_ the term combat-re-purposed-[-]American[/-]New Yorker.







Jemal said:


> Seems like Team Warforged might benefit from a manager.  Holyman, if you're interested in the (Mostly) non-combat role, we could run over a few ideas for how/why you brought these battle-monsters together.



Obviously I can't speak for HM, but I got the impression he was thinking more of a Player-Manager . . . someone who could step into the arena with us, providing psychic support and direction . . . and then do all the paperwork for us in the downtime.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2012)

Like a captain! Xolotl would be more in the lines of what Loki is in Marvel world, not really that warforged.



> Multiattack should only be 8, it's +1/rank on an 8 rank attack, so should only be 8.



I know, for some reason I actually made him PL 10 first and then saw it was PL8, so it lingered from then.



> Grasp of the dying - Sorry, not allowing alternate saves on damage effects.



Ditto!



> Drain Soul - the weaken is too high. I know I didn't initially post a Tradeoff limit, but I will be limiting them to 3, so you'll have to drop it to an 11.



Taking it down then.



> Life Void - fine but keep in mind that you still have to have your array on that power for it to be effective, cant switch powers as a reaction to someone touching you, so I'm not sure when it'll really be useful, considering all your other attack effects share the same array and are higher ranked.



Mainly if I get surrounded and hacked at. I still can use it each 1.5 rounds.



> Master Spell Weaver - First, I limit Quickness to the campaigns PL. Secondly, I don't like this as part of the array. All the other effects are clear attack effects, this in the array has no downside, as Rituals are an out of combat thing, used when you have absolutely no need for any of the other effects.



Ditto on the limit. If you don't like it as part of his array I can get it as a individual power. I thought of using it outside combat for getting useful spells.



> Armor of Bones - This should cost 7, not 6. Removable only gives the -1 for every full 5 of the final cost, not for portions thereof. If it worked otherwise all devices would get a 6th/11th/16th etc point for FREE. (6-2 = 5-1)
> Essentially, think of it as 'every 5th point is free'.



I just used what the Hero Lab gave me as a cost, I'll change it.



> Finally, you have a Drain Willpower attack listed under your attacks - I assume that was replaced with the Drain Soul power during creation, and you just never changed that portion of the sheet.



That's me messing up things again, heh. Edited it shall be.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2012)

Jemal said:


> ...
> 
> Armor of Bones - This should cost 7, not 6.  Removable only gives the -1 for every full 5 of the final cost, not for portions thereof.  If it worked otherwise all devices would get  a 6th/11th/16th etc point for FREE. (6-2 = 5-1)
> Essentially, think of it as 'every 5th point is free'.
> ...



You can houserule it this way, you are the GM, but the book example has an 98 pp power and removable subtracts 20 pp from the total cost, removing 1 full pp for the portion.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm, if that's true all of my characters with equipment just gained several points...

When I'm GMing, I'm going to choose to interpret it this way, it makes more sense to me. (It's how devices worked in 2e)


----------



## BBs (Jul 1, 2012)

hafrogman said:


> combat-re-purposed-[-]American[/-]New Yorker.




Ahem! The robot is Canadian!


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 1, 2012)

BBs said:


> Ahem! The robot is Canadian!



Durn Canadian separatists, still pretending they're their own county.







Jemal said:


> The characters will be starting in the state of New York, which is one of the largest states in the world, comprising of about a quarter of North America, ruling over the areas formerly known as Virginia, Ohio, New York, Michigan, Pennsylvania, Vermont, New Hampshire, and the majority of what used to be the Canadian provinces of Ontario and Quebec.



You're just lucky you're* from one of the parts of Canadia anybody even wanted.  Think of those poor sods from Nunavut.  We didn't want none of that.  



*You =  the robot.  Not Saskatchewanians.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn straight! Us Saska-chewians will whup ya good!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

Speaking of which, Happy Canuck day all!!

Tell me, do we feel ready to post more concrete characters in a RG yet?


*WOOT my 8000 post is happy canada day lol!*


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Hmm, Interesting..
> So far we have:
> a magical Crystal Golem forged for war.
> a technologically superior Robot forged for war.
> ...




Interested, just still new to M&M 3e (or any version for that matter).

Had to find a cool pic (like everyone else) 







Picture based of a Filipino comics superheroine created by writer Mars Ravelo and artist Nestor Redondo - Darna​ 
[sblock=Savoir PL 8(Potential)]
STRENGTH 0 (0pts)
AGILITY 3 (6pts)
FIGHTING 1 (1pt)
AWARENESS 5 (10pts)
STAMINA 2 (4pts)
DEXTERITY 3 (6pts)
INTELLECT 0 (0pts)
PRESENCE 6 (12pts)

*POWERS
*Move Object  8 (16 pts)Control Standard Ranged Sustained Strength 2 per ran
Force Field 10 (10 pts)Defense Free Personal Sustained — 1 per rank
Flight 3 (6 pts) Movement (Free Personal Sustained — 2 per rank
Snare Attack 5 (15 pts)Standard Ranged Instant Dodge 3 per rank

*ADVANTAGES*
Contacts, Defensive Roll x3,   Fascinateersausion x2,

*EQUIPMENT* - none

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics 0 (+3)
Athletics 1 (+1)
Close Combat 0 (+1)
Deception 0 (+6)
Expertise:Current Event 1 (+1)
Insight 5 (+10)
Intimidation 0 (+6)
Investigation 1 (+6)
Perception 10 (+15)
Persuasion 10 (+16)
Ranged Combat 0 (+3)
Sleight of Hand 0 (NA)
Stealth 1 (+4)
Technology 1 (+1)
Treatment 0 (NA)
Vehicles 0 (+3)

*OFFENSE
*INITIATIVE +*3

DEFENSE*
DODGE 5 (+2pt) 
FORTITUDE 6 (+4pts)
PARRY 1(+0pts) 
TOUGHNESS 4 (7 with Defensive Roll) (+2 pts)
WILL 10 (+5pts)

*COMPLICATIONS*
Motivation: Cause
Rivalry: The Red Star Reavers (Russian group)
_Not yet complete_


*Power Point Summary:* Abilities 39 PP + Defense 13 PP + Skills 15 PP + Advantages 6 PP + Powers 47 PP = 75 PP [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 7, 2012)

I had an idea for a concept. It's basically a battlesuit character. 

He's an ex military man, probably a conglomerate's military. He was injured in an accident which left him paraplegic, possibly quadriplegic. The battlesuit has a neural interface that let's him control it as if it was his own body, so it's his only way of moving around now. 

His brother worked with him and adapted the suit for him. His brother blamed himself for the accident but it turned out to be sabotage by a rival conglomerate. So they have an enemy and a target to go after. 

He would have high Fighting and Awareness. Most of his physical stats would be very low and have to be covered by the suit. I was thinking a kind of Megaman type blaster with various alternate effects as well. 

I have never played this system before but it seems very similar to the Hero/Champions system. I would need help statting this up. 

What do you think?


----------



## The Joker (Jul 7, 2012)

im interested, if youll have me.

recently, iv been thinking of a psion/arcane hybrid born of talent.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

Rayne - A mega man styled battlesuit? You definitely came to the right place.
Tell me, is the 'suit' just a descriptor for his powers or can it be taken away? IE is he always in the suit? 
There are two ways to go about it - one is the removable/device route, which lowers the cost of any powers the suit provides, but makes it so that the suit can (and probably will) be taken away from you sometimes.

The other is to just make it a 'power loss' complication, which makes it less likely/harder to loose the suit, but you dont get the cost deduction to the powers, instead gaining a hero point whenever I inconvenience you by taking it Away.

Joker - any more details?  Not exactly sure what you mean by "Psion/arcane hybrid born of talent"


All : I think with that we're done recruiting.  We got like 6-7 characters, let's get them sheets posted and looked over.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

I just checked and we're now up to 7, I hadn't planned on more than 5 or 6.

Hafrogman were you planning on doing the out of arena manager or joining them in the arena?


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 7, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Hafrogman were you planning on doing the out of arena manager or joining them in the arena?



hafrogman != HolyMan.   I had the dragon.

HolyMan's psychic posted above certainly looked combat ready.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks haHolyfrogMan 

The manager I was thinking of support during combat. 

Boxing in or keeping out minions while the big guys deal the major damage.

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol sorry for the mixup, posting from phone.

I was just thinking avg team size is gonna be 5.
With that in mind, most of your fights will be against smaller teams of more powerful characters.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

Two More Things: 
First, the Rogue's Gallery thread is up, please post what you have so far to there so I can go over it.

Secondly, I've changed the thread title to what I've chosen for the game name : Circle of Champions


----------



## BBs (Jul 8, 2012)

One thing I forgot to do was add two complications, if that's okay:

Machine: This unit cannot be healed by normal ways. It can only be repaired.
Secret: This unit has a few secrets that wishes not to share.

Not sure if constructs get healed by resting, but I doubt that, heh.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2012)

Actually the healing part is already covered under constructs, you don't naturally heal without a stamina score.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2012)

Xolotl posted in the RG


----------



## BBs (Jul 8, 2012)

ah okie dokie, I'll just remove it then hehe never knew that, thanks


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright, going through guys in the RG one at a time : 
First up, Hafrogman : 

And first of all, I love your layout, easy to read, has all the costs listed. Very similar to how I write mine.  Great. 



hafrogman said:


> *Blast 8* (16 pp)
> - Fire Breath
> - Area: Cone
> - Fades



Just making sure you know the 'fades' will make this go down one damage rank each time its used, and recharging is an out of combat thing (So the second time you fire breath in a combat will be a rank 7 damage, then 6, etc).
Also, how'd you figure the 16pp cost with area: Cone(+1/rank) and Fades(-1/rank).  Unless you're using Area twice(Which should be listed), it should be 8. (1 for damage, +1 area, -1 fades = 1/rank X 8 = 8.


> *Flight 2* (2pp)
> - Wings
> *Growth 2* (4pp)
> - Permanent
> ...



All fine, but you may wish to add Innate to these to represent them being part of you, otherwise they could be nullified/counted by special powers.
If you want to put it all into one "Dragon physical traits" 'container' I'll let you just buy Innate for the whole once.


> *ADVANTAGES:* (13 pp)
> Benefit (Wealth) 2
> Connected
> Eidetic Memory
> ...



How have you gained your wealth?  is it stock holdings, shares in a company, an actual pile of gold, people that owe you?
Why/how does he have connections?  Do they know who/what he is or are they online connections from the techno-info-dragon?
Also please specify which languages before the game starts. 



> *I AM the last one! (Or not)*
> As a notable and somewhat famous member of a rare or possibly legendary species, Jonathan attracts quite a bit of attention.  Some of it isn't positive attention . . . people who seek fame as 'The Dragonslayer', mages who are convinced his scales or blood hold arcane secrets, not to mention anyone who knows of his true origins.
> 
> *Primal Quixotic Reversal*
> ...



One geek point for the references. 



> *COST SUMMERY:*
> Abilities 60 pp + Powers 33 pp + Advantages 13 pp + Skills 11 pp + Defense 13 pp = 130 pp



It's spelled summary with an a.  sorry, you didn't leave me much to nitpick, so Spelling Nazi ho!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2012)

Next up, Voda Vosa!



> *	Complications *
> *	Enemy	:*	The god of Death is not quite pleased to see the thief of the ancient god's bones walking free again
> *	Weakness	:*	Radiant attacks are devastatingly effective against Xolotl
> *	Obsession	:*	Regain his powers
> *	Secret	:*	Xolotl must keep his goals a secret, no one would like what he has in store for the world.



Only question here is on 'radiant'.  Does that mean sun based, any light based, or things that are specifically 'radiant' descriptor?																																																																																											



> -	Eternal	 (	Feature (Immortality 3)	:	Returns after 4 days. Limited: Disintegrated, or teared in more than 10 pieces	) _·	1	point/s	_



Not sure how you got 1 point, Immortality is 2/rank, Limited reduces it to 1/rank, so three ranks would be 3pp.



> -	God's portfolio	 (	Magic 12	:	0	) _·	29	point/s	_
> -	Pain of the dying	 (	Affliction 8	:	1: Dazed; 2: Stunned; 3: Paralyzed. Resisted: Will. Extras: Burst area, Increased Range.	) _·	0	point/s	_
> -	Call Lightning	 (	Blast 8	:	Electricity. Multiattack 8	) _·	0	point/s	_
> -	Grasp of the Dying	 (	Damage 8	:	Selective; Cloud  Area	) _·	0	point/s	_
> ...



OK, the big one..
I believe you overpayed by one for this.  It should be 24 (2/rank) + 1/alt power.  You pick one of the powers to be the primary (Which you pay for) and then pay one for each additional power (4 others), for a total cost of 28.
What's the descriptor for the damage on Grasp of the Dying? Poison?

Thief of the gods - a few questions/comments about this one.
Is the alt form (Shadow) Identical to the example in the book, and then the rest is added on?  Or are the listed powers replacing those in the book, but the descriptor is still 'shadow'?
Also, concealment : Gustatory?  So in other words, he's tasteless? lol.. Amusing, but I honestly cant think of a time that would come into play.. if you want to be 'tasteless' I'd allow that for a 1pt feature..  Smell, I can see mattering.  If you're going for concealment from snakes, I'm going to be ruling their 'tongue sense' as primarily scent based for this campaign.
Immunities - Environmental effects by itself is 10 ranks, Entrapment is  another 5 for 15 total immunity.
Movement should be 4 (Slithering, Wall Crawling *2*, Trackless.)




> -	Master Spell weaver	 (	Quickness 8	:	Limited to Rituals	) _·	2	point/s	_



Limited to one task is -2/rank, which would take Quickness to 1/3 not 1/4, making 8 ranks cost 3.  You could get 6 for 2, or go up to 9 for still 3.



> *	Advantages	*	(	14	pp)
> 0	0	,	All out attack	1	,	Edietic memory	1	,	Fearless	1	,	Ritualist	1	,	Improved aim	1	,	Evasion	1	,	Move-by action	1	,	Improved Init.	1	,	Power attack	1	,	Ranged attack 	2	,	Luck	2	,	Sneak attack 	1.



Only note here is that they actually don't have a Sneak Attack advantage anymore in 3e.  I'll allow it as a variant/benefit/whatever, but like the other damage bonus advantages(Throwing mastery, improvised weapons), it won't be allowed to break PL. 																																																																																												


The rest is fine.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2012)

Walking Dad, you're the next contestant on "The Character is done?"!

First note : You didn't specify trait.  I can tell its powerful b/c you have 130pp, but please note it somewhere near the beginning of the sheet.  


> *ABILITIES*
> STRENGTH 7/11
> STAMINA 5/9
> AGILITY 2
> ...



 I presume the numbers for str/stam after the / are with the powers, and before are what you paid for?  seems to be what the cost would indicate.



> *POWERS*
> 
> *Crystal Growth (27):*
> Damage 0 (strength-based, multiattack 11, penetrating 11, variable 1) (23)
> ...



What's the description on the various damage attacks? shoot spikes, form daggers, cause stalagmites to jut from the ground?
*Edit: N/m just noticed the variable 1 on all of them, so the answer to my question is "yes, all of those" lol* 
For the create object, keep in mind 'close' means you have to form it so that it's in contact with you, not just 'near' you (Unless you apply the * flat modifier)
Why do you Accurate 2 on Create? (A non-attack ability)
Encase - Overcome by damage.  I assume this replaces the normal 'save' to recover from an affliction with a 'use your damage ranks to break free' style effect?  Or is it a limit that allows others to attempt to break the target free with their damage?  Cost would seem to indicate the former, as you don't need a limit to fit it within the 23pt cost limit.



> *Crystal Body (35):*
> Growth 4 (Permanent) (8)
> Enhanced Traits (Dodge 2, Parry 2) (4)
> Protection 2 (Extras: Impervious 11; Drawback: Noticeable) (12)
> ...



  As I said to Hafrogman, I'll allow you to put these in a 'crystal body' container and add Innate for a single point if you wish. 



> Complications:
> Unusual Form: His abnormal height and weight gives him problems fitting with most normal equipment and entrances.
> Vulnerability: His toughness is not impervious to sonic attacks.
> Prejudice: He looks like a "thing", not a living/thinking creature.



The abnormal height and weight of 'unusual form' thing isn't a complication, as that's already a built-in drawback of the Growth power.
Also the vulnerability is very limited.  as your impervious only works against rank 6 or lower attacks, it'll only come into play if you get hit by a rank 6 or lower sonic attack (As a larger one would not be affected by the impervious anyways).
The prejudice is ok, but in this era of weird and crazy stuff, it's about the equivalent of being black today - people aren't going to run screaming or attack you on sight, but you'll likely experience some prejudice.
Finally, you need a motivation complication.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 8, 2012)

At this stage, a brief interlude to make a couple notes.
First, as several of you are playing larger characters, Keep in mind that Growth also gives increases to Intimidation, Mass, and size, and decreases to stealth.

Second, seems everybody's taking the combat feats (Accurate, all-out, power attack).  I'd kinda expected a couple, but I'd prefer if everybody didn't take more than two or 3 of them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Walking Dad, you're the next contestant on "The Character is done?"!
> 
> First note : You didn't specify trait.  I can tell its powerful b/c you have 130pp, but please note it somewhere near the beginning of the sheet.
> I presume the numbers for str/stam after the / are with the powers, and before are what you paid for?  seems to be what the cost would indicate.



Yes, you are right here.




> What's the description on the various damage attacks? shoot spikes, form daggers, cause stalagmites to jut from the ground?
> *Edit: N/m just noticed the variable 1 on all of them, so the answer to my question is "yes, all of those" lol*



Yes, any "physical" descriptor, like slashing, piercing, bludgeoning.



> For the create object, keep in mind 'close' means you have to form it so that it's in contact with you, not just 'near' you (Unless you apply the * flat modifier)



That was intended, the crystal "grows" from his body.



> Why do you Accurate 2 on Create? (A non-attack ability)



This part of the effect requires an attack roll (BBM):


> *TRAPPING WITH OBJECTS*
> 
> You can trap a target inside a large enough  hollow object (a cage or bubble, for example). This requires *both an  attack check* against the target’s Dodge and a Dodge resistance check  against the effect’s rank. A trapped character can break out of the  object normally. Imposing conditions on the target other than just  trapping them requires a separate effect, such as Affliction (see Affliction), which you may wish to acquire as an Alternate Effect of Create (see Alternate Effect).





> Encase - Overcome by damage.  I assume this replaces the normal 'save' to recover from an affliction with a 'use your damage ranks to break free' style effect?  Or is it a limit that allows others to attempt to break the target free with their damage?  Cost would seem to indicate the former, as you don't need a limit to fit it within the 23pt cost limit.



No limit. The power is from the "Element" power profile, I just reduced the range to his create rank and added cumulative, as with each touch more and more crystals grow



> Encase: Ranged Affliction (Resisted by Dodge, Overcome by Damage; Hindered and Vulnerable, Defenseless and Immobilized), Extra Condition, Limited Degree • 2 points per rank.






> As I said to Hafrogman, I'll allow you to put these in a 'crystal body' container and add Innate for a single point if you wish.



Have done so. Removed Accurate Attack advantage to pay for it.




> The abnormal height and weight of 'unusual form' thing isn't a complication, as that's already a built-in drawback of the Growth power.
> Also the vulnerability is very limited.  as your impervious only works against rank 6 or lower attacks, it'll only come into play if you get hit by a rank 6 or lower sonic attack (As a larger one would not be affected by the impervious anyways).
> The prejudice is ok, but in this era of weird and crazy stuff, it's about the equivalent of being black today - people aren't going to run screaming or attack you on sight, but you'll likely experience some prejudice.
> Finally, you need a motivation complication.



All changed/done.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2012)

BBs did you drop some zeros on your weight?  8 kg is about 17 lbs 10 oz.


----------



## BBs (Jul 9, 2012)

I might be looking at the wrong numbers, just trying to go off by what the book says in terms of rule simplicity, but it doesn't state the starting/average mass of a human being, or some such, so decided to add some numbers, heh.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I suppose he could be made of some space age material.  But do you really want the proverbial 98 lb weakling, to be able to bench press you over his head?


----------



## BBs (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd rather not hehe, just be nice for the book to tell the average weight, which IMO is important for certain things. I thought it implied that -2 mass was the average, and I r smrt when it comes to math of any kind, durrr


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2012)

Size isn't only implied but listed with the Growth effect:



> Every 4 ranks of Growth increases your size rank by 1 (ordinary humans start out at size rank –2, between 3 and 6 feet tall).




And every rank in growth increases your mass by 1, so each size increase come with 4 extra ranks in mass.


----------



## The Joker (Jul 9, 2012)

so are you full up? (if so, i dont think i should even bother further explaining my charicter idea, but if not, ill post the full version as soon as i can.)


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 9, 2012)

Jemal said:


> First up, Hafrogman :
> 
> Just making sure you know the 'fades' will make this go down one damage rank each time its used, and recharging is an out of combat thing (So the second time you fire breath in a combat will be a rank 7 damage, then 6, etc).



Yup, understood.  The goal (besides reducing the cost) was to model the idea that he can't just breathe fire all day long.  I was aiming for something like a "can only be used every X rounds", but unreliable isn't quite right.  Fades works nicely I think.  Takes a nice heavy meal to give him the fuel to get back up to snuff.







Jemal said:


> Also, how'd you figure the 16pp cost with area: Cone(+1/rank) and Fades(-1/rank).  Unless you're using Area twice(Which should be listed), it should be 8. (1 for damage, +1 area, -1 fades = 1/rank X 8 = 8.



Yeah, that was my fault.  I was still thinking of it like a ranged attack.  Blast with an area effect.  But that would represent dropping cones of fire at a distance like fireballs.  So I brought it back to 8 points, freeing up some points for more advantages and skills.







Jemal said:


> All fine, but you may wish to add Innate to these to represent them being part of you, otherwise they could be nullified/counted by special powers.
> If you want to put it all into one "Dragon physical traits" 'container' I'll let you just buy Innate for the whole once.



Done, took one of the points from the fire breath refund.


Jemal said:


> How have you gained your wealth?  is it stock holdings, shares in a company, an actual pile of gold, people that owe you?
> Why/how does he have connections?  Do they know who/what he is or are they online connections from the techno-info-dragon?
> Also please specify which languages before the game starts.



Added a note section to answer these questions and some more you didn't ask.  


Jemal said:


> It's spelled summary with an a.



Wow. . . that's embarrassing.  Fixed.


So yeah, revised character sheet is up in the RG.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2012)

> Only question here is on 'radiant'.  Does that mean sun based, any light based, or things that are specifically 'radiant' descriptor?




Radian descriptor, added that.



> Not sure how you got 1 point, Immortality is 2/rank, Limited reduces it to 1/rank, so three ranks would be 3pp.



Got confused when you said you would allow it as a 1 pp feature, but reduced it to 1 rank and got done with it.



> OK, the big one..
> I believe you overpayed by one for this.  It should be 24 (2/rank) + 1/alt power.  You pick one of the powers to be the primary (Which you pay for) and then pay one for each additional power (4 others), for a total cost of 28.



You are right of course, weeee 1 more pp!!



> What's the descriptor for the damage on Grasp of the Dying? Poison?




Necrotic  Added.



> Thief of the gods - a few questions/comments about this one.
> Is the alt form (Shadow) Identical to the example in the book, and then the rest is added on?  Or are the listed powers replacing those in the book, but the descriptor is still 'shadow'?




The last thing, I replaced those in the actual example for the ones I picked, and left shadow. It's actually something this guy does in the mythology, to steal the bones of the ancient gods, so I thought it was kinda cool.



> Also, concealment : Gustatory?  So in other words, he's tasteless? lol.. Amusing, but I honestly cant think of a time that would come into play.. if you want to be 'tasteless' I'd allow that for a 1pt feature..  Smell, I can see mattering.  If you're going for concealment from snakes, I'm going to be ruling their 'tongue sense' as primarily scent based for this campaign.



I was more thinking of what a shadow is, and its tasteless and oddorless, but not invisible. I replaced gustatory by tremor sense. 



> Immunities - Environmental effects by itself is 10 ranks, Entrapment is  another 5 for 15 total immunity.
> Movement should be 4 (Slithering, Wall Crawling *2*, Trackless.)




Corrected




> Limited to one task is -2/rank, which would take Quickness to 1/3 not 1/4, making 8 ranks cost 3.  You could get 6 for 2, or go up to 9 for still 3.




You are right again, corrected.




> Only note here is that they actually don't have a Sneak Attack advantage anymore in 3e.  I'll allow it as a variant/benefit/whatever, but like the other damage bonus advantages(Throwing mastery, improvised weapons), it won't be allowed to break PL.



I'll replace it or 2 more ranks in stealth.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 12, 2012)

Never worked with this system before so I'll need some help. I want to make sure what I have is correct before I finish putting all the points in.


[SBLOCK=Samuel Aran]*Samuel Aran*: Goes by Sam
Trait: Powerful
Gender: Male, Race: Human
Size: 6'2" tall, 240 lbs, 36 yrs old
Brown hair; Blue eyes; Tanned skin

*Statistics:* (2 pts) 
Str 00 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
Sta 08 = 00 [ 00] +08 [16]
Dex 00 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
Agi 00 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
Fgt 08 = 08 [ 16] +00 [00]
Int 00 = 00 [ 00] +00 [00]
Awa 08 = 08 [ 16] +00 [00]
Pre 00 = 00 [ 00] +00 [00]

*Powers:* (? pts)

Battle Suit: Removable (- ? pts)

Armor: (24 pts)
 • Enhanced Stamina 8, Impervious 8

Anti-Gravity Propulsion: (5 pts)
 • Flight 2 (120ft)
 • Aquatic (30 ft)

Comm System: (8 pts)
 • Radio Communication 2

Computer Translator: (4 pts)
 • Understand and Read All Languages 2
 • Communicate with Machines 2

Life Support: (7 pts)
 • Cold, Heat, High Pressure, Radiation, Vacuum
 • No Need to Breathe

Sensors: (12 pts)
 • Accurate Radio Extended 3 [radar]
 • Darkvision, Infravision, Ultra-Hearing
 • Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Time Sense

Camouflage: (?)
 • Activation - Standard (-2 pts)
 • 

Tactical Computer: (16 pp)
 • Enhanced Dodge 8
 • Enhanced Ranged Attack 8

Motors: (30 pts)
 • +5 Str (10 pts)
 • +5 Dex (10 pts)
 • +5 Agi (10 pts)

Arm Cannon: (28 pts)
 • Energy Cannon - Ranged Penetrating Damage 8 (24 pts)
AE: Rapid Fire - Ranged Multiattack Damage 8 (1 pt)
AE: Flash Bomb - Dazzle 8, 30 ft sphere (1 pt)
AE: Force Bomb - Ranged Area Damage 8, 30 ft sphere (1 pt)
AE: Force Blade - Penetrating Damage 8, Reach 2 (1 pt)

 • 
 • 

*ADVANTAGES:* (5 pts)
Improved Initiative 2
Instant Up
Assessment
Takedown


*SKILLS:* 5 pts
Acrobatics +2 (1 pt)
Athletics +2 (1 pt)
Close Combat +8 (+8 Fgt)
Expertise [Soldier] +2 (1 pt)
Insight +8 (+8 Awe)
Perception +8 (+8 Awe)
Technology +2 (1 pt)
Vehicles +2 (1 pt)

*OFFENSE:*
Initiative +8 (+8 Improved Initiative)
Arm Cannon +8 (Ranged, Damage 8)
Force Blade +8 (Close, Damage 8)

*DEFENSE:* 0 pp
Dodge: +8 = (+8 Suit)
Parry: +8 = (+8 Fighting)
Fortitude: +8 = (+8 Stamina)
Will: +8 = (+8 Awareness)
Toughness: +8 = (+8 Stamina)


*EQUIPMENT:*


*COMPLICATIONS:*
Disability
Enemy
Hatred

*COST SUMMARY:*
Abilities 2 pp + Powers 112 pp + Advantages 5 pp + Skills 5 pp + Defense 00 pp = 130 pp 


*Appearance:*


*Personality:*


*Story:*


[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2012)

Joker - I should be able to handle it, go ahead and post up a character.


Voda Vosa - My bad about the immortality, sry I forgot I'd said that, I'd meant just take Feature: immortality, and I'll deal with the specifics in game, it wont' be exactly like the immortality power, I want to have a bit more control over the duration dependant upon HOW you die (If you die).



Kerlan - 
Alright, first thing : I'd prefer if the name wasn't so... directly Samus.  No problems with appearance/powers being similar, but I prefer characters to be their OWN character, not just a copy of some other character, and it'll be very hard to distinguish 'Sam' when even the name is almost identical.

Stats : I understand the non-abilitys in STR, DEX, AGI being the 'completely paralyzed' thing without the suit, but I must ask why he's got 8 Fgt and  awareness?  That's a decidedly superhuman amount of combat skill, wisdom, and intuition.  

Also why do the motors only give him the most basic adult level of maneuverability and strength?  Even with his high-tech suit, Sam is just as strong as random janitor.

Battlesuit : 
As far as the camouflage, you're probably looking at Concealment : Visual (rank 2), possibly with the Blending flaw (you 'blend' like a chameleon, but can't move faster than ground speed-1 while blending).
If you want all visual senses (Including special ones like Infravision, X-ray, etc) it'll be Concealment 4, costing 6 pts, 2 with blending.
For just normal sight it'll be Concealment 2, cost 1 pt. (w/o blending required)

for the rest of the suit : 
Armor - I can see armor improving your Toughness with Protection, or even giving you enhanced Fort saves, but suits don't generally flat out improve stamina..

Translator - Comprehend is 2/rank, so your translator with 4 ranks (2 for language 2 for machines) would cost 8 points not 4.

Life support is an already listed Immunity for 10 points granting Immunity to Disease, poison, all environmental conditions, suffocation, starvation, and thirst.

Arm Cannon - Mostly good, just a couple comments about the force blade - 
reach 2 extends your reach to 15 ft... Sam's essentially wielding a 10 foot + sword?
Secondly, I would suggest throwing one or two ranks of Improved Crit onto the blade to give it... well, a purpose.  As it stands, it's just a shorter range version of your primary attack, with no reason to use it over the other except style.  I'm all for making an attack b/c it's cool but you should also try to give each different attack it's own niche, so that there's a further reason beyond 'because it looks cool'.
a rank or two in Improved crit would give the sword a bit more 'deadly' feeling, increasing the chance for it to inflict a more lethal wound than the shot, which has the benefit of range.

So far, without the camouflage, the suit costs 134 points (Without any of the changes listed above).  with the -1/5 for removable, that would get you a 26 discount, reducing the cost to 108, though this will likely change with the suit alterations.


Takedown (And this is a note to everybody)- This feat will be practically useless unless I happen to decide to add a summoner as one of your opponents.  The Arena isn't about wading through minions, its about facing off with other champions just as powerful as yourselves... Actually, with the size of your team, you'll more often be facing STRONGER opponents to keep the teams balanced.

Skills - Your skills are pretty low for the power level - the skill cap is 18 (10 + PL) and your highest is +8 (this does not apply to combat skills).


offense : 
You haven't actually bought any skill/ability that would give you a bonus to your arm cannon attacks.  Ranged attacks are based off the Dexterity stat and Ranged Attack advantage.  Improving specific attacks can be done through the Accurate power feat (An extra that can be added to an attack power) or by buying a specific skill... In this case, the skills "Energy cannon", "Rapid Fire", and "Flash Bomb". (Force bomb, being area, does not require an attack check)


Complications - Disability actually isn't a proper complication b/c you've already received the bonus points for having those null ability scores.  If you loose the suit, you don't gain a hero point for being 'disabled'. If the disability affects you ASIDE from that, or if it somehow affects you when you have the suit on, THEN it would be worth a hero point.


As a final note, with Sam's low INT and Tech skills, who designed the suit for him?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Many GMs also would allow the skill "suit weapon systems"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 13, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Alright, first thing : I'd prefer if the name wasn't so... directly Samus.  No problems with appearance/powers being similar, but I prefer characters to be their OWN character, not just a copy of some other character, and it'll be very hard to distinguish 'Sam' when even the name is almost identical.



Yeah, I understand. I'm just not very good with names and it was a kind of spur of the moment idea. How about Johnny Corgan instead. Completely original. 


Jemal said:


> Stats : I understand the non-abilitys in STR, DEX, AGI being the 'completely paralyzed' thing without the suit, but I must ask why he's got 8 Fgt and  awareness?  That's a decidedly superhuman amount of combat skill, wisdom, and intuition.



This guy is a former soldier. Very good at his job but got injured in a weapons test gone bad. I picture the fight scenes from movies like The Rundown or The Transporter. I'll split these up some between him and the suit. 


Jemal said:


> Also why do the motors only give him the most basic adult level of maneuverability and strength?  Even with his high-tech suit, Sam is just as strong as random janitor.



My plan was for the suit to be built more for speed and maneuverability rather than strength. It'll change a bit anyway. 


Jemal said:


> As far as the camouflage, you're probably looking at Concealment : Visual (rank 2), possibly with the Blending flaw (you 'blend' like a chameleon, but can't move faster than ground speed-1 while blending).
> If you want all visual senses (Including special ones like Infravision, X-ray, etc) it'll be Concealment 4, costing 6 pts, 2 with blending.
> For just normal sight it'll be Concealment 2, cost 1 pt. (w/o blending required)



OK, thanks for that


Jemal said:


> Armor - I can see armor improving your Toughness with Protection, or even giving you enhanced Fort saves, but suits don't generally flat out improve stamina..



OK, some of this I'm still trying to figure out. 


Jemal said:


> Translator - Comprehend is 2/rank, so your translator with 4 ranks (2 for language 2 for machines) would cost 8 points not 4.
> Life support is an already listed Immunity for 10 points granting Immunity to Disease, poison, all environmental conditions, suffocation, starvation, and thirst.



Gotcha!


Jemal said:


> Arm Cannon - Mostly good, just a couple comments about the force blade - reach 2 extends your reach to 15 ft... Sam's essentially wielding a 10 foot + sword?
> Secondly, I would suggest throwing one or two ranks of Improved Crit onto the blade to give it... well, a purpose.  As it stands, it's just a shorter range version of your primary attack, with no reason to use it over the other except style.  I'm all for making an attack b/c it's cool but you should also try to give each different attack it's own niche, so that there's a further reason beyond 'because it looks cool'.
> a rank or two in Improved crit would give the sword a bit more 'deadly' feeling, increasing the chance for it to inflict a more lethal wound than the shot, which has the benefit of range.



Sorry, I was thinking about 10' reach. Guess it would only be Reach 1 then. Good suggestions about the Crit thing, I like it. 


Jemal said:


> So far, without the camouflage, the suit costs 134 points (Without any of the changes listed above).  with the -1/5 for removable, that would get you a 26 discount, reducing the cost to 108, though this will likely change with the suit alterations.
> 
> Skills - Your skills are pretty low for the power level - the skill cap is 18 (10 + PL) and your highest is +8 (this does not apply to combat skills).



I didn't fill the out completely. I wanted to see how bad I has messed anything up before allocating all of my points. 


Jemal said:


> You haven't actually bought any skill/ability that would give you a bonus to your arm cannon attacks.  Ranged attacks are based off the Dexterity stat and Ranged Attack advantage.  Improving specific attacks can be done through the Accurate power feat (An extra that can be added to an attack power) or by buying a specific skill... In this case, the skills "Energy cannon", "Rapid Fire", and "Flash Bomb". (Force bomb, being area, does not require an attack check)



I have the Ranged Attack listed under the Tactical Computer on the suit. Also, Flash bomb is an area affect as well.


Jemal said:


> Complications - Disability actually isn't a proper complication b/c you've already received the bonus points for having those null ability scores.  If you loose the suit, you don't gain a hero point for being 'disabled'. If the disability affects you ASIDE from that, or if it somehow affects you when you have the suit on, THEN it would be worth a hero point.
> 
> As a final note, with Sam's low INT and Tech skills, who designed the suit for him?



The suit was designed by his brother, a military scientist. I may switch the Disability to something having to do with his brother. I'll update the above sheet with corrections and more background.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2012)

> Yeah, I understand. I'm just not very good with names and it was a kind of spur of the moment idea. How about Johnny Corgan instead. Completely original.




I actually kinda liked Sam as a nod, twas more the full "Sam Aran".  If you wanted to go with Sam Corgan or some such that'd be fine, or Johnny's good too. 



> This guy is a former soldier. Very good at his job but got injured in a weapons test gone bad. I picture the fight scenes from movies like The Rundown or The Transporter. I'll split these up some between him and the suit.




How bout some REAL fight scenes, like Taken? P) He could give Liam Neeson a run for his money!



> My plan was for the suit to be built more for speed and maneuverability rather than strength. It'll change a bit anyway.



You don't have to change it, if you want speed & Manueverability by all means go ahead, I was just curious.



> Sorry, I was thinking about 10' reach. Guess it would only be Reach 1 then. Good suggestions about the Crit thing, I like it.




Yeah, reach INCREASES reach by 5' per rank.  A normal close attack can reach people within ~ 5'.
As far as the Crit, just don't go overboard.  I'd rather not see '15-20' threat ranges.



> I have the Ranged Attack listed under the Tactical Computer on the suit. Also, Flash bomb is an area affect as well.



Missed those, sorry.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2012)

OK, so who do I need to go over still/again?  And I'd like an update on who thinks their character is 'complete' enough to begin initial in character roleplaying/setup?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2012)

I think I'm done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2012)

I think I'm done 

---



Jemal said:


> ...
> As far as the Crit, just don't go overboard.  I'd rather not see '15-20' threat ranges.
> ...



The rules agree with you:


> Each additional rank applies to a different attack or increases your  threat range with an existing attack by one more, to a maximum threat  range of 16-20 with 4 ranks.


----------



## BBs (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe I am done and ready.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I'm all set.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been waiting to go last as mine might have the most mistakes.

I just posted to the RG. Still need a few more Complications.

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2012)

Alright Holyman, time to look at Savior


> Move Object 8 (16 pts)Control Standard Ranged Sustained Strength 2 per rank
> Force Field 10 (10 pts)Defense Free Personal Sustained — 1 per rank
> Flight 3 (6 pts) Movement (Free Personal Sustained — 2 per rank
> Snare Attack 5 (15 pts)Standard Ranged Instant Dodge 3 per rank



Move Object : Keep in mind that it can't deal damage directly unless you add the +1/rank Damage modifier.  Without that it can only use it to perform combat maneuvers or throw stuff at people.  Any of these though will still require an attack roll unless you make it perception ranged.
Force Field : combined with your Stamina and Defensive Roll, this makes your Toughness check too high.  I'd suggest dropping the defensive roll.
Snare - You may wish to increase the ranks of this.  Also it requires an attack roll unless you make it perception range.



> Contacts, Defensive Roll x3, Fascinateersausion x2,



Fascinate is ranked for use on multiple skills, it has no effect if you take it twice with the same skill.



> Acrobatics 0 (+3)
> Athletics 1 (+1)
> Close Combat 0 (+1)
> Deception 0 (+6)
> ...



Acrobatics is not usable untrained.  Also you may wish to put more ranks in some of those skills if you plan on using them.  Stealth, Tech, and Athletics are really only useful when you have larger skill modifiers.



> DODGE 5 (+2pt)
> FORTITUDE 6 (+4pts)
> PARRY 1(+0pts)
> TOUGHNESS 4 (7 with Defensive Roll) (+2 pts)
> WILL 10 (+5pts)



OK a few things.  First, you can't buy toughness directly with points.  it can only be increased by the Protection power, Defensive roll advantage, and Stamina ability.
Secondly, your PL is 9 with the Potential trait (Which I see you chose).  
For the following : Dodge+Toughness; Parry+Toughness; Fort+Will; Attack+Damage/Effect the cap is double PL, which means 18 for you.  So for example with a will save of 10, your Fort cap is 8.
With your move object cap at 8, it would have an attack cap of 10.  
I believe I set the 'trade-off' at a max of within 3 of your PL, meaning your caps can be between 6 and 12.
Your Toughness has a max of 12, so with 2 stamina you could use 10 ranks of forcefield, and then would have a max of 6 in both dodge and parry.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2012)

BBs - 


> Abilities: (20 pp)
> -STR 5
> -STA -
> -DEX 0
> ...



This actually only costs 10 points.  10 for str, 10 for fgt, but you GAIN 10 for having no stamina, so an overall ability cost of 10.




> Offenses:
> -Initiative: 0
> -Melee Attack: +5 attack, +5 damage
> -Ranged Attack: +10 attack, +10 damage (Arm Laser Cannon)



Your ranged attack is beyond the PL limit.  Your PL limit is 8, so Attack + Damage is PLX2 (or 16).  Yours is 20.  If you wish to keep the cannon at damage 10, you have to reduce the attack bonus to 6.



> Defenses: (12 pp)
> -Dodge: 6 (rank 6)
> -Parry: 5
> -Toughness: 8 (Titan Armour (Protection rank 8 + Impervious 8))
> ...



Toughness+Doge or Parry = PLX2(Within limit of 5-11), so you can have 8 in dodge/parry, or up toughness to 11 and put dodge/parry to 5, or anywhere in between, so long as the total is 16 and neither is above 11.
Your will could be up to 8, b/c you have no fort, and thus can make no trade-offs.



> Skills: (18 pp)
> -Insight +8 (rank 4)
> -Investigation +6 (rank 3)
> -Perception +8 (rank 4)
> ...



You may wish to add some more ranks to Perception if you want it to be good, your skill cap is PL+10 (18 for you).



> Powers (77 pp)
> -Arm Laser Cannon (Blast + Penetrating rank 10 = 30 pp)
> -Robot Traits (Immunity: Fortitude = 30 pp)
> -Robot Traits (Immunity: Aging = 1 pp)
> -Titan Armour (Protection rank 8 + Impervious 8 = 16 pp)



See above offense re: Laser cannon.
As a construct, I would suggest further Immunities : Environmental conditions,(5) Suffocation Effects(No need to breath: 2), Starvation&Thirst(1), and Sleep(1)
Also, I take it you decided to do away with the Growth, so Titan's only human-sized?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2012)

VV & WD - Looks Good. Two Finished!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2012)

Hafrogman - Only thing I can say is that you don't need that Equipment.  In this setting, none of that will be used during the arena, so you don't have to pay for it.  Also your wealth benefits will allow you to gain most of that stuff outside of the arena through your wealth when you need it.

For a good idea of what items you actually need Equipment for, read the "what items do you pay for?" sidebar on page 160.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2012)

Jemal said:


> ...
> As a construct, I would suggest further Immunities : Environmental conditions,(5) Suffocation Effects(No need to breath: 2), Starvation&Thirst(1), and Sleep(1)
> ...



All those require fortitude saves to resist, so they are effectively included with Immunity: Fortitude saves (as is aging).
But they don't regenerate without the Regeneration power. 1 rank gives them normal recuperation.

BTW, robot characters are really vulnerable to some powers.

Sample:
EMP blast
Affliction (resisted with fortitude, area: burst, affects only objects, limited to machines, dazed/stun/transform:inert junk) - 1pp/rank

Constructs save with a -5 (Stamina), so against rank 5 they have to roll a 20 or be dazed, a 15 or be stunned or a 10 to not be down for the battle.


----------



## BBs (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmmm my apologies, I'll get right on that then, also aging requires a fortitude save? , I knew the other afflictions required a fortitude save, but aging? so some guy could make a fortitude save to resist getting older in this game? Sweet!.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2012)

Plastic Man entry (who is immune vs Fortitude effects & Mind reading):


> Plas’ Immunity effectively makes him ageless...


----------



## BBs (Jul 14, 2012)

huh ... awesome! As for the titan name, I like it  I'll make that the name of his company, "Titan Corps" sweet!  and finished the changes, take a gander.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 14, 2012)

Jemal said:


> Hafrogman - Only thing I can say is that you don't need that Equipment.



Fair enough, I was just using it as a little more flavor.  I imagine that the standard off-the-shelf smart phone isn't quite designed to be used by an eight foot long lizard with razor sharp talons.  

I have just traded it out for Improved Critical (Claws) for one point.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 15, 2012)

[SBLOCK=Samuel S. Corgan]*Samuel S. Corgan *: Goes by Sam
Trait: Powerful
Gender: Male, Race: Human
Size: 6'2" tall, 240 lbs, 36 yrs old
Brown hair; Blue eyes; Tanned skin

*Statistics:* (2 pts) 
Str 02 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
Sta 04 = 04 [ 08] +00 [00]
Dex 02 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
Agi 02 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
Fgt 08 = 04 [ 08] +04 [08]
Int 00 = 00 [ 00] +00 [00]
Awa 08 = 04 [ 08] +04 [08]
Pre 00 = 00 [ 00] +00 [00]

*Powers:* (116 pts)

Battle Suit: Removable (- ? pts)

Armor: (12 pts)
 • Protection 4, Impervious 8

Anti-Gravity Propulsion: (5 pts)
 • Flight 2 (120ft)
 • Aquatic (30 ft)

Comm System: (8 pts)
 • Radio Communication 2

Computer Translator: (8 pts)
 • Understand and Read All Languages 2
 • Communicate with Machines 2

Life Support: (10 pts)
 • Immunity to Disease, poison, all environmental conditions, suffocation, starvation, and thirst.

Sensors: (12 pts)
 • Accurate Radio Extended 3 [radar]
 • Darkvision, Infravision, Ultra-Hearing
 • Direction Sense, Distance Sense, Time Sense

Camouflage: (2 pts)
 • Concealment 4 - All Vision
 • Activation - Standard (-2 pts)
 • Blending

Tactical Computer: (24 pp)
 • Enhanced Dodge 8
 • Enhanced Ranged Attack 8
 • +4 Awa (8 pts)

Motors: (38 pts)
 • +5 Str (10 pts)
 • +5 Dex (10 pts)
 • +5 Agi (10 pts)
 • +4 Fgt (8 pts)

Arm Cannon: (28 pts)
 • Energy Cannon - Ranged Penetrating Damage 8 (24 pts)
AE: Rapid Fire - Ranged Multiattack Damage 8 (1 pt)
AE: Flash Bomb - Dazzle 8, 30 ft sphere (1 pt)
AE: Force Bomb - Ranged Area Damage 8, 30 ft sphere (1 pt)
AE: Force Blade - Penetrating Damage 8, Reach 1, Imp Crit 4 (1 pt)


*ADVANTAGES:* (6 pts)
Improved Initiative 2
Assessment
Luck 2
Evasion

*SKILLS:* 12 pts
Acrobatics +10 (4 pt)
Athletics +10 (4 pt)
Close Combat +8 (+8 Fgt)
Expertise [Soldier] +2 (1 pt)
Insight +8 (+8 Awa)
Perception +10 (+8 Awa, 1 pts)
Technology +2 (1 pt)
Vehicles +2 (1 pt)

*OFFENSE:*
Initiative +10 (+2 Agility, +8 Improved Initiative)
Arm Cannon +8 (Ranged, Damage 8)
Force Blade +8 (Close, Damage 8)

*DEFENSE:* 0 pp
Dodge: +8 = (+8 Suit)
Parry: +8 = (+8 Fighting)
Fortitude: +4 = (+4 Stamina)
Will: +8 = (+8 Awareness)
Toughness: +8 = (+4 Stamina, +4 Protection)


*EQUIPMENT:*


*COMPLICATIONS:*
Enemy
Hatred
Relationship

*COST SUMMARY:*
Abilities -6 pp + Powers 116 pp + Advantages 6 pp + Skills 12 pp + Defense 00 pp = 130 pp 


*Appearance:*


*Personality:*


*Story:*
Sam Corgan was in special ops for the military. Government military, private military, it all kind of blends together in these times. The most important thing was that he still worked with his brother. Timothy is a scientist for the military and develops a lot of the technology that they use. Weapons, defenses, tools, you name it. Sam was testing a new top secret weapon developed by his brother when there was a horrible accident. He was paralyzed from the neck down, unable to move or take care of himself. Timothy blamed himself for the tragedy so he took another piece of military technology that he had developed and adapted it for his brother. It was a suit that links to the nervous system. Using this suit, Sam could now move around again on his own. The military saw the merit in the development. They had invested a lot in Johnny and he seemed the perfect candidate for the suit. 
It was later discovered that the so called accident had actually been caused by sabotage. A rival weapons developer, Hereticorp, had sent in an agent to destroy their work and caused the malfunction that had ruined Sam's life. Sam and Timothy have taken it upon themselves to fight against Hereticorp at every chance they get. As a result, they have become bitter enemies. Sam has fought in the arena sometimes just because he would be up against Hereticorp. 

[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2012)

Kerlan - 


> Statistics: (2 pts)
> Str 02 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
> Sta 04 = 04 [ 08] +00 [00]
> Dex 02 = -5 [-10] +05 [10]
> ...



Statistics should be -6pts not 2pts
You have str, dex, agi listed as 2, but the math puts them at 0.

Battlesuit cost : 
12+5+8+8+10+12+2+24+38+28=147
Removable reduces it by 1/5, so -29 = 118 final cost.

Skills : Your Acrobatics seems like it has a +2 agi included.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2012)

Alright did another run through of all the characters in the RG.

Kerlan - 
Looks great, just one note - Your battlesuit still has listed (-?) for the removable flaw.  The total cost seems right, so I assume it's just an oversight.  # in there should be -27 by my count.

Holyman - 
Hasn't had any changes made yet.  Still waiting on a finished character.

BBs - 
You mis-added your power total, citing a total power cost of 73 when it should be 77.  However, You also lowered the rank on your Arm Cannon, but didn't change the cost.  At rank 8 it should only cost 24, 6 less, so your total power cost is ACTUALLY 71.
This means you have two more points.  I'd suggest some more advantages or upping a skill or two.


VV, WD, and Frogger are ready to go.  


Looks like Holyman's having some delays, and Joker hasn't posted since portraying interest.  If everybody else is ready to go, I'ld like to start up the debut fight within the week.  
I'll add their characters in afterwards if they're still interested.


----------



## BBs (Jul 21, 2012)

huh, that's what I get for last second before work, lets me see again without being rushed.  There, hopefully this works this time!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm game!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Been super busy both with games on here and at work.

Shall have changes made by the weeks end, so would like to have Savior watching the fighting from a box seat or some other area. Maybe we could add a little RP into the mix if you wish to introduce a character or two that isn't a gladiator.

HM


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2012)

Alrighty everybody, the IC Thread Is up.  

Hafrogman, Voda Vosa, Walking Dad, BBs, KerlanRayne - You're up!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm suggesting using a HP to stunt this AP: Teleport 5: 24 pp
Accurate, Extended, Portal, Increased mass 4, Limited to extended, Tiring
That should get us to the item atop of the tower. that is a 30 miles teleport, 800 lb of weight. Xolotl would be vulnerable, tired and dazed after making this portal.

Submitted for approval.

Alternative I can design an invisibility or conceal ritual for the ambush in a couple of rounds.
Concealment 2: 4pp
Blanding, Passive, Affect Others, Area burst.

I can add Limited to Machines, and remove passive for example, to sneak into the tower unseen.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 4, 2012)

The teleport won't work, the artifact vaults are always shielded from shortcuts.  
It could get you to the towers entrance.
The invisible could work, just post what you're trying to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2012)

Would this scrying ritual work:

Supersenses 10 (Detect (moving size -2 objects/creatures), ranged, accurate 2, acute 1, extended 4) - subtle 2 Concentration -1/rank; Tiring -1/rank. -> 5pp


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2012)

i have no idea what you mean by "moving size -2 objects/creatures"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2012)

These are the specifics what the ritual can detect. At least man sized (size -2) and and moving targets. It will not detect rats or anything below adult human size and one can avoid detection by standing totally still.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2012)

It seems pretty interesting, I'll go with that if you allow it.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

So it's basically a really long range motion detector.

Looks almost ok, just a couple things.
First : 
Supersenses 10 (Detect (moving size -2 objects/creatures), ranged, accurate 2, acute 1, extended 4) - subtle 2 Concentration -1/rank; Tiring -1/rank. -> 5pp
That's actually only 9 ranks.  Detect 1 + ranged 1 + Accurate 2 + Acute 1 + Extended 4 = 9 ranks. The subtle 2 is a modifier.
Secondly, I don't like Acute on this, I see no reason why a motion-detecting spell would tell fine details.
That would put it down to 8 ranks at -2/rank , so 3 pts +2 subtle = 5 pp.  
that works fine.  

Also by my math, a 5pp ritual would take 4 minutes to create{4 hrs per point X 5 = 20 hours. That's above 16 hrs(rank 13), so it's a rank 14 time period. -9 quickness=5 which is 4 minutes.} =  and one full round (6 seconds) to cast.

If that's OK with VV, just post up the death god coming to the realization of what to do and casting it, or if you plan on going with one of the power stunts or another ritual, post that.  In any case, I'll post up the results as soon as I can afterwards.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Quietly following along and waiting for an "in" to post up something for Savior. Really just waiting for the combat to start so I can have her comment on the groups battle prowess.

Until then I have gone over the character and used the archtype to help me figure out some of this.

[sblock=Savior Version2]

STRENGTH 0 (0pts)
AGILITY 1 (2pts)
FIGHTING 0 (0pt)
AWARENESS 5 (10pts)
STAMINA 0 (0pts)
DEXTERITY 1 (2pts)
INTELLECT 1 (2pts)
PRESENCE 2 (4pts)

POWERS
Telekinesis: Move Object 8, Accurate 2 • 18 points.
Telekinetic Field: Protection 9, Impervious, Sustained • 18 points.
Telekinetic Levitation: Flight 3 (16 MPH) • 6 points.

ADVANTAGES
Contacts, Ultimate Effort (Will Defense)

EQUIPMENT - none

SKILLS
Acrobatics 0 (NA)
Athletics 0 (+0)
Close Combat 0 (+0)
Deception 0 (+2)
Expertise:Current Event 3 (+5)
Insight 5 (+10)
Intimidation 0 (+2)
Investigation 0 (NA)
Perception 2 (+7)
Persuasion 6 (+8)
Ranged Combat 0 (+1)
Sleight of Hand 0 (NA)
Stealth 0 (+1)
Technology 0 (NA)
Treatment 0 (NA)
Vehicles 0 (NA)

OFFENSE
INITIATIVE +1
Telekinesis +9(+13)  Ranged, STR 8 Grab
Unarmed +2 Close, DMG 0

DEFENSE
DODGE 2 (+1 pt)
FORTITUDE 1 (+1 pt)
PARRY 1 (+1 pt)
TOUGHNESS 9  
WILL 5

*COMPLICATIONS*
Motivation: Cause
Rivalry: The Red Star Reavers (Russian group)
Phobia: Fighting alone. During one confict with her previous group Savior ended up the only member left standing. She was then beaten badly and humiliated. Now when cornered or fighting alone she has panic attacks.

Power Point Summary: Abilities 20 PP + Defense 3 PP + Skills 8 PP + Advantages 2 PP + Powers 42 PP = 75 PP[/sblock]​


----------



## BBs (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry for the late notification, but I'll be going on vacation, won't be back until aboot saturday to sunday, sorry.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2012)

So I've realized that with Hafrogman being apparently AWOL, we are in a 4v5 situation here.

If Holyman would like, we can say that something went down with the dragon, and Savior petitioned to be allowed to swap with him.  He can catch up and roll init for the current round as he bursts into the building, catching up and possibly Saving the day!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't mind the Limited: Only living targets. But I'll use those extra points if you don't mind.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 22, 2012)

Just post her intro and let me know where she's at in relation to the group and I'll roll INIT and have her jump in.

HM


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm having problems posting in the game thread. It always either comes up a blank white page or says they only allow posting every 30 seconds even though I haven't made any other recent posts. 

I can post in another game I'm on though just fine. And evidently in this thread as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 23, 2012)

I got that problem a few days before, it solved itself the next day. You can post here though and Jemal can load it on his next update.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2012)

Alright Holyman your intro will be up ASAP, be sure to post your updated character to the RG.. the one you have in there right now is only sitting at 75 pts.

Kerlan - If you can't post it there, just PM it to me or post it in here and I'll throw it in with my update, your action's the only thing we need right now...  Not trying to make you feel bad, just sharing.  We all have problems with ENWorld from time to time.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2012)

**Moving on Tuesday, Not sure how long till I have internet at the new place, so may be posting off my phone for a while, so will likely be slow.
Also be pretty busy packing & moving the next couple days.

So in general, my posting will likely be intermittent for the next week or two.
Apologies.



Will continue to try keeping up with my DMing as first priority when I get ENWorld time.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 6, 2012)

Back online, but gotta sleep then work.  

Need response from VV to my post in the IC thread, and possibly new action, before I can update it, anyways.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't see a need to reply anything, I miss with the drain and the other attack will have to wait until my next turn.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2012)

I had wanted to know if you wished to change your actions based on the new knowledge, or just not use the hero point for the second action.  Based on your response, I'll assume the latter.

Updating now


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a request for discussion: 
I know most people like to roll the dice for their character, but to speed things up, would you be OK with me rolling your resistance checks? (Toughness, will/fort saves, etc).  If you wished to use a reroll you could still do so when you  see the result.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2012)

Perfectly fine, I'm doing this in my games, too.

But "Seize Initiative" and "Ultimate Effort" could be issues, as you have to decide on them before you roll.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm fine with that, and I don't have ultimate effort methinks.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 7, 2012)

Fine with me too.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2012)

Seems cool so far.  OK, anybody who has feats/abilities like that please post and we'll figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2012)

Hopfully will get a chance to update tonight.  I've apparently lost my 3e book during the move, so using srd, and am still busy between cleaning/unpacking/working/doctor visits... 
Damn pandas aren't helping with the little spare time I have, either.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2012)

Jemal said:


> ...
> Damn pandas aren't helping with the little spare time I have, either.



WOW, this is hard ...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2012)

Posting this to all my threads: 
ENWorld's back up, lets do a Roll Call to see if anybody hasn't found their way back yet.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 8, 2012)

Sam's da Man!


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi folks! I had some house moving troubles and then EN World became non-accessible. Good to be back


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, no response from HM, BBs, or VV.  I've seen HM around, and BBs, so we're just waiting on VV to find the site again.
In the meanwhile, everybody gains 5 pp for success on the first adventure, and As I posted in the IC thread, I'd like your opinions (Here, not IC) as to whether you'd like to do some RP/Exploring before heading into another arena?  
There will be time for rp/exploring, and figuring out what kind of arena battle you're going to have next (Dispute resolution? Entertainment? grudge match?) before I'm ready for a second battle either way, I just need to know if you guys want anything beyond that, or back to the fight asap.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2012)

I always favour balance. I'd like a few role play/exploration outside combat before heading to another arena, and that will also give time to spend the 5 pp


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 11, 2012)

I was thinking of like a "locker room" scene coming up. Where we all sit around (maybe watching the next arena match) and talk tactics and such. Sorry I couldn't Roll Call sooner I had 19 games to update this weekend.

HM


----------



## BBs (Dec 12, 2012)

Eh I vote for RP/Exploring.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> I always favour balance. I'd like a few role play/exploration outside combat before heading to another arena, and that will also give time to spend the 5 pp



I totally agree.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2012)

OK, some roleplaying time it is then.  I'll start up a new thread and try to come up with some out-of-combat leads on stuff for you guys to do.
Any suggestions?  Goals/aspirations/pass-times your characters have that they may take up now?  Or perhaps are some of them trying to talk up the team/get a good fight lined up?


Also, posting this to all my games : Since the ENWorld Dice roller is indefinitely inoperable, there are two ways we can proceed re: Dice rolling.
Now, I know not all of my games are in need of rolling in the near future, but I figured I'd get this out of the way for all of them now.
A: DM Rolls everything and posts results
B: Use an online roller such as Invisible Castle.
Personally, I'd rather go with option A.  I've had bad experiences with non-integrated dice rollers before.  Not that I Distrust any of you guys, but I am paranoid. 
I understand a lot of people (Myself included) prefer rolling the dice themselves.. It's more entertaining seeing that nat 20 and rolling yourself helps to get more involved in the game, but it does slow PBP down in a lot of cases, and is open to exploits/cheating (again, not that I think any of you personally would do that! Just in general).
If the majority would rather use the castle (Or another free option) though, then we'll go with that, and I'll trust you guys.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm good about either way. How are you planning to do HP (and Luck) expenditure for re-rolls under option A?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2012)

In most cases I think it'll be fairly easy - If you fail a save by enough that you'd be knocked out, I use a luck point for you.  If you have any other circumstances, just post them with your post (IE "Power attack 5, willing to use Luck/HP to ensure hit"), and if something comes up that we haven't forseen, Just say "Could I get a luck reroll" and I'll do it asap.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2013)

OK, new thread's up.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-of-Champions-Episode-1&p=6071353#post6071353


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2013)

Update: my posting on this and other games may be infrequent for the next little bit, baby's coming soon.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

